# Draft Expropriation Bill



## Hooked (9/1/19)

How many people are aware of this? It was published a few days before Xmas when people have other things on their minds and it was published by the Dept of Public Works!


*However, here's a link to a website where you can comment.

https://dearsouthafrica.co.za/expropriation-bill*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/1/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 155362
> 
> 
> How many people are aware of this? It was published a few days before Xmas when people have other things on their minds and it was published by the Dept of Public Works!
> ...


Please note this now includes "all other Property"

Reactions: Like 1


----------

